# Subcontractor Available in Mass near Salem Nh Border



## 2002F250PSD (Dec 22, 2004)

I am looking to hook on with a company that is looking for Sub's to help out this winter. I have an F-250 Super Duty with a PSD and 8' Fisher Plow.
I do have experience from Plowing with other peoples trucks. This is my first year with my own truck.
Please email me and let me know your needs.


----------

